# Eyelash viper



## Georgieboy (Jan 3, 2008)

I just got my liscence and am just wondering how much a young eyelash viper will cost me??: victory:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Georgieboy said:


> I just got my liscence and am just wondering how much a young eyelash viper will cost me??: victory:


Quite expensive in UK, neonates can be hard to get feeding and sometimes need assist................pm me


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

congrat's on getting your license

Al


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Georgieboy said:


> I just got my liscence and am just wondering how much a young eyelash viper will cost me??: victory:


They were 70 euros each for babies in Houten. 80 euros for feeders and 300 for a large adult. You'll be able to get them at the next expo, the Breeders Europian Expo... in March 2009.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

didnt you ask this before?


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

At the last hamm i went to in march they were about £100-£150 each for neonates. I think price can vary quite a lot depending on the amount of them at the show the breeder and even whether you speak their language or not.


----------



## Georgieboy (Jan 3, 2008)

SiUK said:


> didnt you ask this before?


Yup i did ask it before :lol2: but i didnt really get an answer. and then i was just testing the water but now i got my liscence im really exited and eager to get one:2thumb:

yipeeeeeeee


----------



## dansrockin (May 23, 2008)

i cant remember the price but i know emerald exotics in witney has a couple for sale.


----------

